# Matt Stafford is a virtual lock for #1 draft pick....



## uga_fan (Jan 14, 2009)

Now that Sam Bradford has announced that he is staying for his senior year.  I bet Stafford is loving and hating that.  Who wants to play for the Lions?

http://msn.foxsports.com/cfb/story/9079610/Heisman-winner-Bradford-will-return-to-Oklahoma?MSNHPHMA


----------



## bullgator (Jan 14, 2009)

Maybe not. Sanchez from USC announced he was entering the draft and it will beinteresting to see how they get rated.


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 14, 2009)

If Stafford starts right away he is going to suck big time, and he might never recover. I hope he gets to ride the pine for awhile for his sake.


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 14, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Maybe not. Sanchez from USC announced he was entering the draft and it will beinteresting to see how they get rated.



Your kidding right? Sanchez, going first? I seriously doubt Sanchez is going 1st.



Thanatos said:


> If Stafford starts right away he is going to suck big time, and he might never recover. I hope he gets to ride the pine for awhile for his sake.




It didn't Hurt Matt Ryan, and I don't think it would hurt Stafford either. No the Lions ain't very good, but Stafford will be fine starting every game.


----------



## uga_fan (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, I am going to hate the fact that the Lions are probably going to take him.   Bad teams KILL good young Qb's w/o NFL starting experience. Need we be reminded of what the Texans have done to David Carr and Matt Shaub.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 14, 2009)

Stafford will be a major bust at the Lions, to the point he may ruin his career.   He better hope he's not the first pick.  Detroit may have the worst offensive line I can remember in the NFL.    Stafford's weakness has been under pressure, and he'll be under pressure on every single down in a Lions uniform.


----------



## CrackerBoyd (Jan 14, 2009)

*Virtual Lock???*

Listening to the talking heads it is not a foregone conclusion Stafford or Sanchez is going to be #1 overall pick. Several had the lineman from Bama as #1. The Lions with all their needs would be smart to move down and get more picks. ORRRRRR maybe they draft another RECEIVER


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 14, 2009)

proside said:


> aint very good............ the Lions did not win a game bro.
> 
> If you reallly care about Stafford you hope and prey Detroit passes up on him or trade their pick ...Lord knows they need all kinds of help!!!



I know they didn't win. BUT I don't think that Stafford would of entered the draft if he really cared if he went to the Lions. So that being said, no I don't think the Lions will win every game, but I don't think Stafford will be a bust. Just don't see that happenings. I believe there were alot of people on and off this forum that condemned the Falcons for taking Matt Ryan, and most people NEVER would of considered them playoff material.



Gatorb said:


> Sanchez is being projected as the first pick....



Who said that? Just wondering.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> Who said that? Just wondering.



nobody.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 14, 2009)

If Stafford goes to Detroit he will be a broken down never was in a few years.  He will get the crap beat out of him playing quarterback for the Lions.  I hope he doesn't end up there.


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 14, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> here is scout inc's.....top 25...now granted some in the list are of players that havent declared yet so it could change..but this is what they have.
> 1. Andre Smith* 	OT 	Alabama 	98
> 2. Aaron Curry 	OLB 	Wake For. 	98
> 3. Michael Crabtree** 	WR 	Texas Tech 	98
> ...



Haven't seen this one. 



proside said:


> Your right...Matthew  must have surely considered the possibility of being drafted by the Lions. I dont think he will be a bust either.
> 
> As far as  Matt Ryan there is way more to the Falcons success than just him.
> 
> ...



I know there was, but Ryan was also a big part. And yes I know that there will not be this in Detroit, but as I said, don't think he will be a bust, because if the Lions don't get him, he will probably end up being in Kansas City, which at much better.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 14, 2009)

I cant imagine why anyone would pick mark sanchez over matt stafford.


----------



## olcowman (Jan 15, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> And yes I know that there will not be this in Detroit, but as I said, don't think he will be a bust, because if the Lions don't get him, he will probably end up being in Kansas City, which at much better.



No way he'll bust with the Lions? He'll go on to a fantastic and remarkable career in the NFL just like all those other great UGA QBs like.....David Green? Shockley? the kid anouncing the games now ( i done forgot his name?) Belue? You got to go back to Fran Tarkenton I think to find any Ga QB with any sort of a pro career?

Anyhow, at least Mathew got all that experience and big time education from Bobo to help him. I'll bet anyone on here $5 that if you want to see Stafford three years from now...you'll have to drive to Dallas and buy car insurance from him or something! I don't get all the hype to begin with this kid, he had some moments I agree and some skills were exhibited from time to time. I reckon I shouldn't have watched the Gators, the Bama or Tech play him this year and I'd join all ya'll on the wagon with Stafford. 

Right now I'd wait till next year and hitch my wagon to Tebow if I was the lions. As bad as I hate Fla, this kid is not only a great athlete, but he is a great leader, a real student of the game itself, a standard bearer for christian athletes everywhere and above all...there's more will to win and just plain ol' heart in one of Tebow's toe-nail trimmings than you'll find anywhere amongst Stafford and that bunch of undisciplined thugs CMR lead onto the field every saturday this season.


----------



## uga_fan (Jan 15, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Right now I'd wait till next year and hitch my wagon to Tebow if I was the lions.



Soooo..... The Lions should hang their hopes on getting a TE that will break in half when he gets hit by a real LB (see Ray Lewis)? No question about his heart, character, leadership, but a NFL quarterback he is not.


----------



## sweet 16 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lions need someone like Tebow. Couple of games I saw( Lack of Effort )was the Lions biggest problem. Wish he could get with KC.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 15, 2009)

olcowman said:


> No way he'll bust with the Lions? He'll go on to a fantastic and remarkable career in the NFL just like all those other great UGA QBs like.....David Green? Shockley? the kid anouncing the games now ( i done forgot his name?) Belue? You got to go back to Fran Tarkenton I think to find any Ga QB with any sort of a pro career?
> 
> Anyhow, at least Mathew got all that experience and big time education from Bobo to help him. I'll bet anyone on here $5 that if you want to see Stafford three years from now...you'll have to drive to Dallas and buy car insurance from him or something! I don't get all the hype to begin with this kid, he had some moments I agree and some skills were exhibited from time to time. I reckon I shouldn't have watched the Gators, the Bama or Tech play him this year and I'd join all ya'll on the wagon with Stafford.
> 
> Right now I'd wait till next year and hitch my wagon to Tebow if I was the lions. As bad as I hate Fla, this kid is not only a great athlete, but he is a great leader, a real student of the game itself, a standard bearer for christian athletes everywhere and above all...there's more will to win and just plain ol' heart in one of Tebow's toe-nail trimmings than you'll find anywhere amongst Stafford and that bunch of undisciplined thugs CMR lead onto the field every saturday this season.



A whole $5??? Too rich for my blood.  Let Tebow play QB in the NFL with all of his running up and down the field like a cheerleader or maybe give the Gator chomp to Ray Lewis and see how long he plays QB in the NFL. He "want" last long that way... His "Ra! Ra!" will get him killed.


----------



## foxdawg (Jan 15, 2009)

*cowman*

i'll bet you $500 against your $5 dollars that you are wrong about stafford. of course it is fairly obvious that you have never watched a football game in your life if you don't think stafford has what it takes to be a nfl qb. by the way he threw for over 400 yds and 5 td's against tech!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 15, 2009)

i don't know if ms will be the #1 pick, but i do believe he will be in the top 10 and the 1st qb taken.  and as for the list of top prospects, that is a good list, but doesn't really translate to where they will be drafted.  some teams will draft more by need and some more by "best available".   the only way i see ms being drafted by the lions is if they can get some free agent help on the o-line.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 15, 2009)

foxdawg said:


> by the way he threw for over 400 yds and 5 td's against tech!



6 TD's... but one of them was to the wrong colored jersey.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 15, 2009)

olcowman said:


> No way he'll bust with the Lions? He'll go on to a fantastic and remarkable career in the NFL just like all those other great UGA QBs like.....David Green? Shockley? the kid anouncing the games now ( i done forgot his name?) Belue? You got to go back to Fran Tarkenton I think to find any Ga QB with any sort of a pro career?
> 
> Anyhow, at least Mathew got all that experience and big time education from Bobo to help him. I'll bet anyone on here $5 that if you want to see Stafford three years from now...you'll have to drive to Dallas and buy car insurance from him or something! I don't get all the hype to begin with this kid, he had some moments I agree and some skills were exhibited from time to time. I reckon I shouldn't have watched the Gators, the Bama or Tech play him this year and I'd join all ya'll on the wagon with Stafford.
> 
> Right now I'd wait till next year and hitch my wagon to Tebow if I was the lions. As bad as I hate Fla, this kid is not only a great athlete, but he is a great leader, a real student of the game itself, a standard bearer for christian athletes everywhere and above all...there's more will to win and just plain ol' heart in one of Tebow's toe-nail trimmings than you'll find anywhere amongst Stafford and that bunch of undisciplined thugs CMR lead onto the field every saturday this season.



Tim Tebow is a great college football player.  He's not going to be in the NFL what he is in college.  He's just not.  That's not a slam on Tebow or UF, it's just the truth.  Tebow is perfect for doing what he's doing right now.  Like greene said, the NFL is a completely different world from college.  The guys up there aren't going to like his college rah, rah style.  It's great for college football but not so much for pros.  I guarantee you that NFL linebackers and safeties aren't going to be impressed with what he did in college or what a great person he is.  They are probably sick of hearing about him already and are looking forward to welcoming him to the NFL if you know what I mean.

Before any of the Gators start getting offended, I'll say the same thing about Knowshon.  If he does the same stuff that he did at UGA, all the running back to the huddle, jumping up after a tackle and what not, he's going to get killed.  The NFL is a completely different game from college football.  That's why I don't watch it.


----------



## foxdawg (Jan 15, 2009)

*nfl*

how tebow does in the nfl has nothing to do with his rah rah style. it has everything to do with the fact that he does not posses the skills needed to succeed in the nfl. knowshon on the other hand does have the skills and will be a very good nfl player, now he probably want get away with some of the same things he did in college (running back to the huddle) but he has the skill set to succeed, tebow does not.


----------



## uga_fan (Jan 15, 2009)

foxdawg said:


> how tebow does in the nfl has nothing to do with his rah rah style. it has everything to do with the fact that he does not posses the skills needed to succeed in the nfl. knowshon on the other hand does have the skills and will be a very good nfl player, now he probably want get away with some of the same things he did in college (running back to the huddle) but he has the skill set to succeed, tebow does not.



I tend to have a little different opinion about Knowshon.  Running backs do not last long in the NFL comparatively speaking.  If a Ncaa RB has a good year, is eligible, and has some good hype, I think they should leave regardless.  Get a good amount of you contract guaranteed and do the best you can.  Knowshon fits the criteria. However, what Knowshon lacks that will hurt him in a big way in the NFL is break-away speed.  He is just not that fast.  He is elusive and runs well between the tackles and has a ridiculus stiff-arm.  He also does not seem to lose speed when changing directions.  It is just in the open field where you see it as an issue.  This will be his biggest problem at the next level.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Jan 15, 2009)

didn't like stafford while he was at UGA. i think he was overated. hope he goes to the lions and then goes down in flames....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 15, 2009)

4wheeling4life said:


> didn't like stafford while he was at UGA. i think he was overated. hope he goes to the lions and then goes down in flames....



 And I'm guessing you were a fan of Joe T, right?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 15, 2009)

uga_fan said:


> I tend to have a little different opinion about Knowshon.  Running backs do not last long in the NFL comparatively speaking.  If a Ncaa RB has a good year, is eligible, and has some good hype, I think they should leave regardless.  Get a good amount of you contract guaranteed and do the best you can.  Knowshon fits the criteria. However, what Knowshon lacks that will hurt him in a big way in the NFL is break-away speed.  He is just not that fast.  He is elusive and runs well between the tackles and has a ridiculus stiff-arm.  He also does not seem to lose speed when changing directions.  It is just in the open field where you see it as an issue.  This will be his biggest problem at the next level.




i disagree.  you do not have to have the break away speed to make it as a rb in the nfl.  now before you go nuts, i am in no way comparing the two (outside of speed), but emmit smith wasn't a blazer, nor was terrell davis, nor is jamal lewis (who had 240+ rushing yds in a game a while back), kevin smith of the lions isn't a speedster, but he rushed for over 1,000 yds this year, brandon jacobs and the list goes on and on.  you have the right o-line and your rb will do just fine.  look how many 1,000 yd backs denver had.  olandis gary was among them and he was not fast.


----------



## uga_fan (Jan 15, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i disagree.  you do not have to have the break away speed to make it as a rb in the nfl.  now before you go nuts, i am in no way comparing the two (outside of speed), but emmit smith wasn't a blazer, nor was terrell davis, nor is jamal lewis (who had 240+ rushing yds in a game a while back), kevin smith of the lions isn't a speedster, but he rushed for over 1,000 yds this year, brandon jacobs and the list goes on and on.  you have the right o-line and your rb will do just fine.  look how many 1,000 yd backs denver had.  olandis gary was among them and he was not fast.



I agree that his speed is not going to keep him from playing.  I just think that the lack of speed may cause problems for him.  Probably more physical longevity than anything else.  Terell Davis, for instance, only had 4 productive seasons.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 15, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> And I'm guessing you were a fan of Joe T, right?



Has to be.  Why would you ever want to see one of your own "go down in flames?"  That's dumb.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 15, 2009)

i don't know how much input he will have, but the lions just hired the titans dc as head coach.  maybe he can convince the gm to draft someone for the other side of the ball.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Jan 15, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Has to be.  Why would you ever want to see one of your own "go down in flames?"  That's dumb.





Just didn't like Stafford. I think he needed another year at UGA before he goes pro. But another year might not help him improve. Just my opinion


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 15, 2009)

proside said:


> it took 21 post before someone brought Tebow in on a thread he has absolutely nothing to do with!!!
> 
> This thread was about Stafford possibly going #1 in the draft.
> 
> So you dont like what someone says about Stafford and you start bashing Tebow, after a few Double shots of Crown Royal I might be able to make sense of that analogy.



did you even read the post before that one... you know, the one that brought Tebow up and praised him as being better than Stafford?

Here, don't hurt yourself looking for it.  Post #20.


> Right now I'd wait till next year and hitch my wagon to Tebow if I was the lions. As bad as I hate Fla, this kid is not only a great athlete, but he is a great leader, a real student of the game itself, a standard bearer for christian athletes everywhere and above all...there's more will to win and just plain ol' heart in one of Tebow's toe-nail trimmings than you'll find anywhere amongst Stafford and that bunch of undisciplined thugs CMR lead onto the field every saturday this season.


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 15, 2009)

olcowman said:


> No way he'll bust with the Lions? He'll go on to a fantastic and remarkable career in the NFL just like all those other great UGA QBs like.....David Green? Shockley? the kid anouncing the games now ( i done forgot his name?) Belue? You got to go back to Fran Tarkenton I think to find any Ga QB with any sort of a pro career?
> 
> Anyhow, at least Mathew got all that experience and big time education from Bobo to help him. I'll bet anyone on here $5 that if you want to see Stafford three years from now...you'll have to drive to Dallas and buy car insurance from him or something! I don't get all the hype to begin with this kid, he had some moments I agree and some skills were exhibited from time to time. I reckon I shouldn't have watched the Gators, the Bama or Tech play him this year and I'd join all ya'll on the wagon with Stafford.
> 
> Right now I'd wait till next year and hitch my wagon to Tebow if I was the lions. As bad as I hate Fla, this kid is not only a great athlete, but he is a great leader, a real student of the game itself, a standard bearer for christian athletes everywhere and above all...there's more will to win and just plain ol' heart in one of Tebow's toe-nail trimmings than you'll find anywhere amongst Stafford and that bunch of undisciplined thugs CMR lead onto the field every saturday this season.



I don't usually take money from Maladroit people, but...

You must of never watched a game or anything, and you Must have no clue about CMR. You talk about Tebow and him being a Christian, what about Mark Richt? He is one of the biggest Christian coaches there is in sports.

If the Lions want a QB, then they should take Stafford, if they want a TE or a fullback they should take Tebow next year. If they want a good team, they need to take Stafford and get ALOT of FA help.



uga_fan said:


> Soooo..... The Lions should hang their hopes on getting a TE that will break in half when he gets hit by a real LB (see Ray Lewis)? No question about his heart, character, leadership, but a NFL quarterback he is not.



Tebow hasn't never taking licks play after play, like he will in the NFL as a QB. Has the heart, but a few blitz form the Steelers, Ravens, etc... he will be in trouble.



4wheeling4life said:


> didn't like stafford while he was at UGA. i think he was overated. hope he goes to the lions and then goes down in flames....



To hope he is terrible, shows true quality about who is saying this. 



South GA Dawg said:


> Has to be.  Why would you ever want to see one of your own "go down in flames?"  That's dumb.



He ain't a True Dawg. Can't be.


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 15, 2009)

olcowman said:


> Right now I'd wait till next year and hitch my wagon to Tebow if I was the lions.










proside said:


> it took 21 post before someone brought Tebow in on a thread he has absolutely nothing to do with!!!
> 
> This thread was about Stafford possibly going #1 in the draft.
> 
> So you dont like what someone says about Stafford and you start bashing Tebow, after a few Double shots of Crown Royal I might be able to make sense of that analogy.







Doc_Holliday23 said:


> did you even read the post before that one... you know, the one that brought Tebow up and praised him as being better than Stafford?
> 
> Here, don't hurt yourself looking for it.  Post #20.



As Doc said, Post #20, not 21. WE (Dawgs) didn't start bashing him, someone else started bashing Stafford, and then brought up Tebow and started praising him, WE DIDN'T START THIS, HE DID!


----------



## ACguy (Jan 15, 2009)

Stafford needs to pull a Eli. I would do it. The Lions would kill Stafford. I think they may pick Sanchez he fits there team better . Sanchez can move around in the pocket better then Stafford.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 15, 2009)

ACguy said:


> Stafford needs to pull a Eli. I would do it. The Lions would kill Stafford..



i still think that was such a bi*** move on his part.  i lost a lot of respect for him when he pulled that stunt.  i know elway did it, but that doesn't make it right.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 15, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i still think that was such a bi*** move on his part.  i lost a lot of respect for him when he pulled that stunt.  i know elway did it, but that doesn't make it right.



I agree.


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 15, 2009)

Yep you go where you get drafted, if you don't like it, ask for a short deal and then try FA.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 15, 2009)

As far as Tebow goes; a bunch of folks thought Bret Farve would never make it in the NFL.  I see some similarities between Tebow and Farve.


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 15, 2009)

David Mills said:


> As far as Tebow goes; a bunch of folks thought Bret Farve would never make it in the NFL.  I see some similarities between Tebow and Farve.





or is this a joke? 

I ain't saying Tebow won't make it in the NFL, I am saying that Stafford will make it. Someone started Bashing Stafford, we didn't start bashing Tebow, till that.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 16, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> or is this a joke?
> 
> I ain't saying Tebow won't make it in the NFL, I am saying that Stafford will make it. Someone started Bashing Stafford, we didn't start bashing Tebow, till that.


 Well sport, tell me why it's a "joke" or is that the extent of your football analysis skills.

The fact is, is that neither have played a single down in the NFL and a few folks have Stafford as the next "super star".  I believe both can make it if they are with a team that matches up with their respective skills and abilities.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 16, 2009)

proside said:


> Wow ....arent we sarcastic today.
> 
> Your right It is in post 20.
> 
> ...






Don't nit pick other's posts and point out what you think is wrong and they won't do it to you. It's pretty simple.

You know what they say. Karma's a...............


----------



## whitworth (Jan 16, 2009)

*An American*

who's leaving school during a recession, and getting a good paying job.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 16, 2009)

no question in my mind stafford will not be a quality starting qb in the nfl.  he has the big arm and can POSSIBLY keep himself off his backside, but not the accuracy or the decision making skills to survive in the nfl's defense schemes

also Carroll said that he believes sanchez is not ready yet...I will take pete's word for it on him.



for those of you that said he will be fine starting right out the gates...this has worked twice this year with ryan and flacco and only a FEW times in history.  when it has worked, its been pretty good...but the successes in this are few and far between.  if you care anything about a rookie qb coming into the nfl you have to hope that they do not start day one...because in general it aint gonna work


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Jan 16, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> no question in my mind stafford will not be a quality starting qb in the nfl.  he has the big arm and can POSSIBLY keep himself off his backside, but not the accuracy or the decision making skills to survive in the nfl's defense schemes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DSGB (Jan 16, 2009)

proside said:


> So...... we are going to be like that.
> 
> under your name your asking HOW BOUT THEM DOGS? Yes. Yes I am.
> 
> ...






Chill out man. It's just a message board.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 16, 2009)

proside said:


> I have gone back and watched film on Tebow and you guys are right!!!!!
> 
> There is no way ol Timmy can make it in the NFL, I am trying to figure out how he ever got a scholarship to Florida!
> 
> ...




proside, i think we have discussed this plenty of times.  just because you are a good college qb, does not mean that you will be a good pro qb.  look at danny wuerful.  he was a solid player for uf, but did nothing in the pro's.  same could be said about chris leak.  there are plenty of folks who this has happened to and there have been plenty of folks who were decent in college, then went on to have a solid nfl career.  obviously nobody knows for sure how any of these guys will turn out, that is why we talk about it.

as for tebow coming back, yes he has been great for uf and been a great college qb, but as i have stated previously, i think harvin is a bigger loss.  you can't replace what harvin brought to the table, but i think you can still run your offense without tebow.  again, i am not bashing tebow, i just don't believe that he will make a good nfl qb.  i have been wrong before, i expected leaf to better then manning and i wanted the falcons to take dorsey and not ryan.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 16, 2009)

proside said:


> So...... we are going to be like that.
> 
> under your name your asking HOW BOUT THEM DOGS?
> 
> ...



Proside I really wanted to believe you after last week when you said that you were cutting all this crap out.  I thought, "Hey that's big of him right there.  Good for him.  He's a stand up guy."  But I see that you just can't help yourself.  Oh well.


----------



## Jhunt (Jan 16, 2009)

What I don't understand about the Stafford hype is that he is no where near the QB David Greene was and what practice squad is he on now?


----------



## proside (Jan 16, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Proside I really wanted to believe you after last week when you said that you were cutting all this crap out.  I thought, "Hey that's big of him right there.  Good for him.  He's a stand up guy."  But I see that you just can't help yourself.  Oh well.



Hey Bro,

I am a stand up guy.

Did you not see the post where I said I was wrong and apologized?

The guy  still wanted to insult me personally, So I had a moment of weakness and responded that way.

I did not mean to offend anyone else!

Ok help me out here....... How should I have responded and I will take your advice and do better next time.

Thanks for your help in advance.

Jim


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 16, 2009)

proside said:


> Hey Bro,
> 
> I am a stand up guy.
> 
> ...



Man you are gonna do what you want to do.  Your tirade about UGA just seemed a little unnecessary in my opinion especially in light of recent events.  When some my Gator buddies ask why UGA fans hate Florida so much, I point to this kind of thing.  I'm sure you're a cool guy in person, and I'm the last guy to take unnecessary crap and personal insults from people but it just gets repetitive and old, all the "We are so great look at us.  Blah, blah, blah."  Like I said, you are gonna do what you wanna do.  I only responded because you asked.


----------



## proside (Jan 16, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> proside, i think we have discussed this plenty of times.  just because you are a good college qb, does not mean that you will be a good pro qb.  look at danny wuerful.  he was a solid player for uf, but did nothing in the pro's.  same could be said about chris leak.  there are plenty of folks who this has happened to and there have been plenty of folks who were decent in college, then went on to have a solid nfl career.  obviously nobody knows for sure how any of these guys will turn out, that is why we talk about it.
> 
> as for tebow coming back, yes he has been great for uf and been a great college qb, but as i have stated previously, i think harvin is a bigger loss.  you can't replace what harvin brought to the table, but i think you can still run your offense without tebow.  again, i am not bashing tebow, i just don't believe that he will make a good nfl qb.  i have been wrong before, i expected leaf to better then manning and i wanted the falcons to take dorsey and not ryan.



Hey Rex,

I am agreeing with you!

I bet Tebow will net even get drafted!

I cant think of any NFL team that would want to draft a former Heisman trophy winner and 2 time Maxwell award winner who happened to be the starting QB when they won the NC!


As far as Harvin goes your right there too....Look at how many times he touched the ball and how many TD's he had.

Then look at how many times Tebow touches the ball and how many TD's he has had.

Now I can see why we will miss Harvin more!

You know all those years that I played and coached football I thought I knew a little about the game.

If I would have known all I had to do was join woodys sports forum and learn all this valuable info and how to evaluate talent I would have done it years ago!! 

Rex again I am agreeing with you!!!

Have a good weekend and stay warm out there!
Good luck to any pro team your rooting for!

Jim


----------



## proside (Jan 16, 2009)

DSGB said:


> Chill out man. It's just a message board.



Your right DSGB 

This is a message board and I should have let you insult me EVEN after I seen my mistake and apologized to the person.


Man what was I thinking?

Here I was trying to admit to my mistake and saying I am sorry when you piled on me! I really acted inmature by standing up for myself by lashing out at your team!

So please respond to me in this post negativly and I will do better this time. I will say thank you sir may I have another!!


----------



## DSGB (Jan 16, 2009)

You jumped on uga_fan for bringing your man-crush Tebow into the thread, when in fact it was the post before him that brought Tebow up. When someone pointed out your mistake, you got your wittle feewins hurt  and said it was no big deal that you made a mistake. It's not a big deal as long as it's you making the mistakes, right? 
You never apologized to anyone. You said "I stand corrected" and then continued on with a bunch of sarcastic dribble. I took the first part in the same regard as the rest of your post.
I piled on you? I never insulted you, either. I pointed out why you were corrected. If you can't handle a little criticism, don't criticize others. What's good for the goose is good for the gander. I see you can't handle it and resort to "my daddy can beat up your daddy" childish nonsense.
Learn to dance and quit tripping over your own feet.


----------



## proside (Jan 16, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man you are gonna do what you want to do.  Your tirade about UGA just seemed a little unnecessary in my opinion especially in light of recent events.  When some my Gator buddies ask why UGA fans hate Florida so much, I point to this kind of thing.  I'm sure you're a cool guy in person, and I'm the last guy to take unnecessary crap and personal insults from people but it just gets repetitive and old, all the "We are so great look at us.  Blah, blah, blah."  Like I said, you are gonna do what you wanna do.  I only responded because you asked.



I would like to thank you for pointing out that I am repetitive and old and that all my post are Blah, blah,blah and that I should not think Fla has a great program.

I realize my opinions are unnecessary and apologize to you  in thinking that 40 years of playing or coaching this game should have any merit here.

So in the future I will wait around and let all the Dawg fans tell me what my opinion should be and then post accordingly.

Thank you again for your help and constructive critisisim.

Jim


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 16, 2009)

proside said:


> I would like to thank you for pointing out that I am repetitive and old and that all my post are Blah, blah,blah and that I should not think Fla has a great program.
> 
> I realize my opinions are unnecessary and apologize to you  in thinking that 40 years of playing or coaching this game should have any merit here.
> 
> ...



Hey Jim, we dont want you to think UF doesnt have a good team, cause we all know that is just ridiculous. I understand you were just responding to another post, you just seemed to jump the gun rather quick and hand the Dawgs a tongue lashing. Hey man, to each his own. We all get worked up over simple things on here, but what can you expect from a bunch of has-beens like all of us?  It's all in good fun brother, and I'm still glad you came around and said some good things last week. I know we can't all be perfect forever, but I see that you are trying to be more tactful around here, which is much appreciated. A few stray remarks ever now and again is tolerable.

And as far as Tebow goes, NONE OF US know how he will do in the big leagues. Some will say he will be great, some say he will flop. We won't know until he gets there, which ain't going to be for another year. But NO ONE can deny that he is a HECK of a player in UFs scheme, and I don't know if there are many out there that could run it better. Now the debate is whether that style will work against the best players in the world......only time will tell


----------



## kevina (Jan 16, 2009)

I see that the love fest has ended and you all are not singing "We Are The World" together any longer? Just like old times again

Now lets get back on topic.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 16, 2009)

proside said:


> I would like to thank you for pointing out that I am repetitive and old and that all my post are Blah, blah,blah and that I should not think Fla has a great program.
> 
> I realize my opinions are unnecessary and apologize to you  in thinking that 40 years of playing or coaching this game should have any merit here.
> 
> ...



Could you stop being sarcastic for just a few minutes?  Is that possible for you?  Man it's starting to seem like you just enjoy being hard to get along with or just have a major chip on your shoulder.  Hard to tell because I've never met you.

You took my entire post, which I thought was very mild, and turned every point into a personal attack against you.  Jim, relax man, it's not my mission in life to see how bad I can insult you or discredit your knowledge of the game. 

Where did I say in that post that _you_ are repetitive or old?  Where in that post did I say that you didn't know anything?  Where did I say that you should consult me or any other UGA fan before forming an opinion?  None of these things were in my post.  Why do you insist on taking everything as a personal attack?  

I said that your tirade against UGA seemed unnecessary.  I stand by that.  I said that, that sort of gloating and arrogant banter was something that UGA fans just get tired of hearing.  That's the truth.  Why is that so hard for you to handle?  Why is it such a big deal for you that somebody takes exception to your slamming their program repeatedly?  

Your opinions have as much merit as the next person's.  Simply put, chest pounding and bragging really has no merrit no matter who is doing it.  Talking sports and having a real discussion does.  

If all you are going to do is twist words around and find insults and personal slams when none were intented and respond with more sarcasm, just don't bother responding at all.


----------



## Jhunt (Jan 16, 2009)

UGA sucks.   Gators are champs.   UGA will never compare to UF.  How's that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 16, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> UGA sucks.   Gators are champs.   UGA will never compare to UF.  How's that.



How is it?  Spoken like a true third grader.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 16, 2009)

proside said:


> Wow ....arent we sarcastic today.
> 
> Your right It is in post 20.
> 
> ...



lol... yeah I was a little punchy yesterday...


----------



## dawg4life (Jan 16, 2009)

When Stafford finally gets pro players to throw to that can actually catch the ball and not whine and cry about how hard he is throwing you will see the true talent come out! And then all of you Stafford haters can eat CROW!


----------



## proside (Jan 16, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Could you stop being sarcastic for just a few minutes?  Is that possible for you?  Man it's starting to seem like you just enjoy being hard to get along with or just have a major chip on your shoulder.  Hard to tell because I've never met you.
> 
> You took my entire post, which I thought was very mild, and turned every point into a personal attack against you.  Jim, relax man, it's not my mission in life to see how bad I can insult you or discredit your knowledge of the game.
> 
> ...



AGAIN......

Your right and I will either to conform to your guidelines or just not post anymore.

I would like to thank you on your perception and diagnosis of my personality issues.

I feel like I just got off the couch and I should pay you for your counseling!

Have a good one and stay warm out there!

Jim


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 16, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Could you stop being sarcastic for just a few minutes?





proside said:


> AGAIN......
> 
> Your right and I will either to conform to your guidelines or just not post anymore.
> 
> ...



 I guess not.


----------



## proside (Jan 16, 2009)

DSGB said:


> You jumped on uga_fan for bringing your man-crush Tebow into the thread, when in fact it was the post before him that brought Tebow up. When someone pointed out your mistake, you got your wittle feewins hurt  and said it was no big deal that you made a mistake. It's not a big deal as long as it's you making the mistakes, right?
> You never apologized to anyone. You said "I stand corrected" and then continued on with a bunch of sarcastic dribble. I took the first part in the same regard as the rest of your post.
> I piled on you? I never insulted you, either. I pointed out why you were corrected. If you can't handle a little criticism, don't criticize others. What's good for the goose is good for the gander. I see you can't handle it and resort to "my daddy can beat up your daddy" childish nonsense.
> Learn to dance and quit tripping over your own feet.



My man crush is on Joe Cox and not Tebow!

After reading about him on here I have really come to admire his stats and his LEADERSHIP abilities.

Did you know that he has not lost a game since the 5th grade?

Well of course you know that!!! Your a Dawg Fan!

I think he will probably win 2 Heisman  Trophies next year and be a first round pick in the NFL just like Stafford!

My only concern is for CMR.

Do you wreckon if something happens that is not Joe's fault and UGA looses it will cost Coach his job!!

After all it is not every day you get a Joe Cox to play QB for ya!

Where did this "my Daddy cant beat up your Daddy" come from?

If I wanted to be childish I would say something like.......let me think...this being childish is hard for me.....let me think...oh I got it!

At least I know who my.......neva mind I want even go there.


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 16, 2009)

proside said:


> My man crush is on Joe Cox and not Tebow!
> 
> After reading about him on here I have really come to admire his stats and his LEADERSHIP abilities.
> 
> ...





South GA Dawg said:


> Could you stop being sarcastic for just a few minutes?


I guess not




Back to the "Thread Topic" Stafford will probably end up going #1 to the Lions, isn't that what this is about?


----------



## proside (Jan 16, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> I guess not
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was up until post #20 and at Post #37 I made a mistake and said it was Post # 21 who happened to be a UGA fan and because of that aweful mistake I made by saying it was #21 and not #20 I got jumped on and the n reacted wrong and now SGD is disappointed in me!!

Man I just cant win LOL


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 16, 2009)

proside said:


> ...and now SGD is disappointed in me!!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 16, 2009)

proside said:


> It was up until post #20 and at Post #37 I made a mistake and said it was Post # 21 who happened to be a UGA fan and because of that aweful mistake I made by saying it was #21 and not #20 I got jumped on and the n reacted wrong and now SGD is disappointed in me!!
> 
> Man I just cant win LOL



Its the sarcasm that is getting you in trouble.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 16, 2009)

Stafford may end up a fair 2nd or 3rd stringer later on..


----------



## uga_fan (Jan 16, 2009)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Stafford may end up a fair 2nd or 3rd stringer later on..


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 16, 2009)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Stafford may end up a fair 2nd or 3rd stringer later on..



Another hater. Sad you don't actually have any knowledge of football, that your hater glasses get in the way of intelligence.


----------



## proside (Jan 16, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> Another hater. Sad you don't actually have any knowledge of football, that your hater glasses get in the way of intelligence.




SS,

Look at your post bro......

The guy does not think he will go as high as you do.

For that you say he is hating and has no knowledge of football!

So if people disagree with you and or some UGA fans they are hating and stupid when it comes to football?

I think being sarcastic like I am at times is WAY better than telling someone they have no knowledge of a subject when they disagree.


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 16, 2009)

proside said:


> SS,
> 
> Look at your post bro......
> 
> ...





Yea but the difference is, I'm not like you, I don't care what your or he thinks of me. 

BTW facts are facts, It's not my fault you always wrong. Get smarter!

One other fact, he is a hater of UGA and Stafford. That is another Fact.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 16, 2009)

proside said:


> It was up until post #20 and at Post #37 I made a mistake and said it was Post # 21 who happened to be a UGA fan and because of that aweful mistake I made by saying it was #21 and not #20 I got jumped on and the n reacted wrong and now SGD is disappointed in me!!
> 
> Man I just cant win LOL



Dissapointed?  You've just proven that I was right about you to begin with.  Thanks.  Please continue to regail us with your encyclopedic knowledge of EVERYTHING about college football.  Always great when you have the opportunity to learn from a forty year veteran. I mean with all of your personal experience as a college football player and coach, this is a real treat for me.  It's also a great learning experience, talking to someone like yourself who has the unbelievable perceptivity to pick up on sinister motives in my posts that I didn't even realize were there.  I'm really gonna benefit from talking with a person that can read minds.

But the best part about your being here is that we get a front row seat for some seriously deep thinking such as, "Nana nana boo boo. Stick you head in doo doo."  Or," I'm right and your wrong because I said so." or "My team is the greatest thing that has ever happened to college football and if you don't think so, you're wrong.  I know because I've got soooooooo much football experience."  We're all really lucky to have such a gem like you.  Please let me know in advance when you are gonna give your seminars on the nuances of the nickle defense and how you invented the spread offense.  But I especially want to be there for when you tell us how you built the Great Wall of China, conceptulized codified laws, and figured out how to put a man on the moon.  I bet those were really tricky even for you.  I'm on the edge of my seat so try to hurry.  

I will do my best to stay warm, thanks.  Have a great dinner.  I hope none of the light bulbs in your house blow.


----------



## kevina (Jan 16, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> Back to the "Thread Topic" Stafford will probably end up going #1 to the Lions, isn't that what this is about?



This entire thread is based on speculation and opinions and I will give my opinion, for what it is worth.

There is no telling what will happen in the up-coming draft. The Lions could take a QB as the first pick or they could trade down a few spots in an attempt to get more picks in an effort to fill the numerous holes the team has to fill. 

I think Stafford will be one of the top 2 QB's picked. 

IMO, Stafford is the top QB when it comes to arm strength and physical stature, but may not be at the top when it comes to D recognition / check off ability. IMO, spread QB's are more experienced in the later, but Stafford, with coaching and experience is quit capable of improving in these areas.

Who ever ends up with Stafford will definitely get a QB that has the physical tools to succeed at the next level, but it takes more than a good QB to be successful in the NFL.


----------



## kevina (Jan 16, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dissapointed?  You've just proven that I was right about you to begin with.  Thanks.  Please continue to regail us with your encyclopedic knowledge of EVERYTHING about college football.  Always great when you have the opportunity to learn from a forty year veteran. I mean with all of your personal experience as a college football player and coach, this is a real treat for me.  It's also a great learning experience, talking to someone like yourself who has the unbelievable perceptivity to pick up on sinister motives in my posts that I didn't even realize were there.  I'm really gonna benefit from talking with a person that can read minds.
> 
> But the best part about your being here is that we get a front row seat for some seriously deep thinking such as, "Nana nana boo boo. Stick you head in doo doo."  Or," I'm right and your wrong because I said so." or "My team is the greatest thing that has ever happened to college football and if you don't think so, you're wrong.  I know because I've got soooooooo much football experience."  We're all really lucky to have such a gem like you.  Please let me know in advance when you are gonna give your seminars on the nuances of the nickle defense and how you invented the spread offense.  But I especially want to be there for when you tell us how you built the Great Wall of China, conceptulized codified laws, and figured out how to put a man on the moon.  I bet those were really tricky even for you.  I'm on the edge of my seat so try to hurry.
> 
> I will do my best to stay warm, thanks.  Have a great dinner.  I hope none of the light bulbs in your house blow.



It appears that you definitely attended some ones sarcasm seminar and graduated


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> This entire thread is based on speculation and opinions and I will give my opinion, for what it is worth.
> 
> There is no telling what will happen in the up-coming draft. The Lions could take a QB as the first pick or they could trade down a few spots in an attempt to get more picks in an effort to fill the numerous holes the team has to fill.
> 
> ...




There ya go, I'm not saying he will win a super bowl every year he plays, but I do think he will be good and not a bust like certain people think he will be.


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> It appears that you definitely attended some ones sarcasm seminar and graduated



GF=P&G School of Excellence! We teach alot of things there.


----------



## kevina (Jan 16, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> GF=P&G School of Excellence! We teach alot of things there.



Maybe, but I am only interested in Institutes of Higher Learning


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 16, 2009)

proside said:


> SS,
> 
> Look at your post bro......
> 
> ...




On this topic here, anyone that "knows" anything about college/pro football, says Stafford will go high and be a good QB. The draft experts and several coaches have agreed to this. Just as they have said Harvin will be a good wr. I dislike Tebow as much as anyone, but I do think he is a good player, I look past the part of me not being a fan of his and I actually see the ability and the potential that ALOT of other see.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> It appears that you definitely attended some ones sarcasm seminar and graduated



kev, you've been here for a while.  I had sarcasm and smack talk down pat way before your buddy ever showed up.  He can't show me anything about being a smart mouth that i didn't already know a long time ago.  I've tried to cut back on it and just talk sports but some people aren't satisfied with that so I figured I would give them what they're looking for.  I can always go back to it but I would prefer to just talk football.


----------



## kevina (Jan 16, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> There ya go, I'm not saying he will win a super bowl every year he plays, but I do think he will be good and not a bust like certain people think he will be.



Question for ya Sport. Do you think that Matt Ryan would have been a bust this year if he played for the Lions?

Do you think the Lions would have went 0-16 if Ryan QB'ed for them this year?


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> Maybe, but I am only interested in Institutes of Higher Learning



So your wanting to join up! Good we can help up and put your mind on the path of shrewdness and help get rid of the maladroit judgment you have of know. We Can and Will Help You!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> Question for ya Sport. Do you think that Matt Ryan would have been a bust this year if he played for the Lions?
> 
> Do you think the Lions would have went 0-16 if Ryan QB'ed for them this year?



No, I don't think he would of been the R.O.Y. nor do I think they would of made the playoffs, but I do think they could of and would of won a few games.


----------



## kevina (Jan 16, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> No, I don't think he would of been the R.O.Y. nor do I think they would of made the playoffs, but I do think they could of and would of won a few games.



The reason I asked is because I believe that you can put the best QB in the NFL on the worst team in the league and he will not be successful. Football is a team sport and a good supporting cast is a huge part of making a QB / team successful. IMO


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> The reason I asked is because I believe that you can put the best QB in the NFL on the worst team in the league and he will not be successful. Football is a team sport and a good supporting cast is a huge part of making a QB / team successful. IMO



Yes I know, ask Georgia about that. But I do think if Stafford or Ryan was the QB for the Lions last year they could of pulled a few of them games out and got a win.


----------



## blessedchevy (Jan 16, 2009)

proside said:


> SS,
> 
> Look at your post bro......
> 
> ...



Seems some people have tender feelings and get their toes stepped on to much.


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 16, 2009)

Lets not step on no ones toesies !!!


----------



## kevina (Jan 16, 2009)

Greg Tench said:


> Lets not step on no ones toesies !!!



OR PAWS


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> It appears that you definitely attended some ones sarcasm seminar and graduated



i got a GOOOOD idea on who taught him the finer points.


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 16, 2009)

kevina said:


> OR PAWS



Paws,claws, toes ,or tails....no  stepping !!!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 16, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> i got a GOOOOD idea on who taught him the finer points.



I ended up getting all them answer on that intelligence's test. So if you need help RH I can help you. But seriously I did get them all.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 16, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> i got a GOOOOD idea on who taught him the finer points.


----------



## proside (Jan 16, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Please let me know in advance when you are gonna give your seminars on  how to put a man on the moon.  I bet those were really tricky even for you.  I'm on the edge of my seat so try to hurry.
> 
> I will do my best to stay warm, thanks.  Have a great dinner.  I hope none of the light bulbs in your house blow.




You wanna know how to put a man on the moon?

Put all the pretty women on the earth on the Moon and I will get in my Cadilac and drive up!

It would take a UGA Grad 3 weeks in a space ship, I would be there in 3 days!!!

For someone that says I take things to personal....you are taking this too personal!!

No matter how mad you get at me..... you are alright with me!

.


----------



## kevina (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## proside (Jan 16, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> Yes I know, ask Georgia about that. But I do think if Stafford or Ryan was the QB for the Lions last year they could of pulled a few of them games out and got a win.



Stafford could not pull off a win against the Tide the jackets and the Gators this year.

What in the world makes you think he could have won a game for the Lions this year?

Being the expert in football you should know it takes more than a good QB to win a game

If that all it took Dan Marino would have won 7 or 8 super bowls!

Here is the Difference in your Boy Stafford and Tebow.

How many interceptions did stafford thow against the Gators?   three? Your Dogs went on to loose that game.

Tebow threw 2 interceptions in the 1st half of the NC game but then  went on to lead his team to the win and was named offensive player of the game!!

I dont know everything about college football but I am sure SGD will teach me and than you better look out!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 16, 2009)

good lawd.... ya'll just quit it.


----------



## proside (Jan 16, 2009)

blessedchevy said:


> Seems some people have tender feelings and get their toes stepped on to much.




serious qustion?

when you are logged on as Blessed chevy do you ever accidentaly respond like your logged on as Supersport?


----------



## proside (Jan 16, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> On this topic here, anyone that "knows" anything about college/pro football, says Stafford will go high and be a good QB. The draft experts and several coaches have agreed to this. Just as they have said Harvin will be a good wr. I dislike Tebow as much as anyone, but I do think he is a good player, I look past the part of me not being a fan of his and I actually see the ability and the potential that ALOT of other see.



I hope your not referring to the  same idiots that ranked you guys #1.

for the record...... I like you better when your logged on a Blessed Chevy!


----------



## proside (Jan 17, 2009)

kevina said:


> This entire thread is based on speculation and opinions and I will give my opinion, for what it is worth.
> 
> There is no telling what will happen in the up-coming draft. The Lions could take a QB as the first pick or they could trade down a few spots in an attempt to get more picks in an effort to fill the numerous holes the team has to fill.
> 
> ...



I am hoping Florida will draft him and move Tebow to tight end.

But he probably wont be there when its our pick!


----------



## kevina (Jan 17, 2009)

proside said:


> I am hoping Florida will draft him and move Tebow to tight end.


----------



## jbi1104 (Jan 17, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> On this topic here, anyone that "knows" anything about college/pro football, says Stafford will go high and be a good QB. The draft experts and several coaches have agreed to this. Just as they have said Harvin will be a good wr. I dislike Tebow as much as anyone, but I do think he is a good player, I look past the part of me not being a fan of his and I actually see the ability and the potential that ALOT of other see.




These 'experts' also thought the same of Ryan Leaf - just saying.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 17, 2009)

kevina said:


> This entire thread is based on speculation and opinions and I will give my opinion, for what it is worth.
> 
> There is no telling what will happen in the up-coming draft. The Lions could take a QB as the first pick or they could trade down a few spots in an attempt to get more picks in an effort to fill the numerous holes the team has to fill.
> 
> ...



Very good post Kevin. I agree on all accounts.


----------



## dawg4life (Jan 17, 2009)

Leaf and Stafford are two opposites additude wise! There is no need in even comparing the two.


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 17, 2009)

dawg4life said:


> Leaf and Stafford are two opposites additude wise! There is no need in even comparing the two.



Very true, different in ALOT of ways! Ways that you can't even begin to compare.


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 17, 2009)

proside said:


> You wanna know how to put a man on the moon?
> 
> Put all the pretty women on the earth on the Moon and I will get in my Cadilac and drive up!
> 
> ...



What the heck? What does that have to do... nevermind.



proside said:


> serious qustion?
> 
> when you are logged on as Blessed chevy do you ever accidentaly respond like your logged on as Supersport?





proside said:


> .
> 
> for the record...... I like you better when your logged on a Blessed Chevy!




Man your even more messed up than I thought.

One more time just to feed the troll, I and BlessedChevy are two different people, are we related YES, but we are different people. We have alot of similiar likes but WE ARE DIFFERENT. But nice try to mount a decent comeback there, big shot. 

Anyways. I with RH done, arguing with nevermind...


----------



## proside (Jan 17, 2009)

I have said numerous times in this thread and I will repeat myself now!

Stafford IMO is without a doubt the best QB in the draft this year and has a promising career ahead of himself in the NFL!

Do I want him to go to Detroit?

No, I would rather see him drafted to another team and see his chances to succeed improve tremendously!

As I sat at the Poker table in Biloxi and watched the 2nd half of the DAWGS Bowl game I was very impressed with some passes from Stafford.

Its nice being #1 pick in the draft, but in the long run it may be better for him if he is picked later!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 18, 2009)

hey,  there's nothing wrong with being a back up in the NFL...  Still making a ton of money ..


----------



## uga_fan (Jan 19, 2009)

Come on guys. I was hoping for 3 pages.  Let's see if we can get this thing started up again.  I heard that "olcowman" and "proside" got into a fight last night over what type exfoliant Tebow uses.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2009)

uga_fan said:


> Come on guys. I was hoping for 3 pages.  Let's see if we can get this thing started up again.  I heard that "olcowman" and "proside" got into a fight last night over what type exfoliant Tebow uses.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 19, 2009)

uga_fan said:


> Come on guys. I was hoping for 3 pages.  Let's see if we can get this thing started up again.  I heard that "olcowman" and "proside" got into a fight last night over what type exfoliant Tebow uses.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jan 19, 2009)

Prediction....

 Stafford will not be the first pick and will not start more than a handful of games in the NFL.

ie. Eric Zeier, David Greene

Check back in 4 years.


----------



## uga_fan (Jan 19, 2009)

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Prediction....
> 
> Stafford will not be the first pick and will not start more than a handful of games in the NFL.
> 
> ...



I would hope that Stafford were drafted by a team that sat him on the bench for a couple of years  to help develop the cerebral aspects of how to QB at the next level.  If that happens, I think that he will be fine.  Problem is if he goes to the Lions, I do not think that will happen.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 19, 2009)

I am a Georgia grad and I LOVE my dawgs but Stafford is gonna be Jeff George II. He has NO leadership abilities and he trusts his arm too much. He shoulda stayed and worked on his touch but I guess he saw dollar signs. Can't blame him though.


----------



## jason4445 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah I agree - he has the arm, the heart but no brain.  You could see it in his face as they shot pictures of him from the sideline after a bad set of downs, someone talking to him and he did not have the slightest idea what was happening - just a blank look.

He will throw receiver practice for some team in the NFL for a couple of years as a third stringer and then get cut.

Remember Eric Zeier - a big shame he did not win the Heisman.  I can remember an interview where his father said that if Eric did not win it , the trophy would not mean much any more.  In 1995 when he was drafted by the Cleveland Browns. Over the next six years he went from Cleveland to the Baltimore Ravens to the Tampa Bay Buccaneers and finally back home to the Atlanta Falcons and I don't think he started but a hand full of games, now he does color for the Georgia radio game show.


----------



## foxdawg (Jan 20, 2009)

*laughable*

i wish there was some way i could hold some of you guys to what your saying about stafford. i could get rich taking some of your money when stafford makes it in the nfl. i can understand fans of other teams taking shots at him but anyone that don't think he will make it in the nfl don't have a clue. eric zier, david greene, none of those guys have anything to do with how well stafford will do in the nfl. he is the most nfl ready qb in the country that isn't already in the league.


----------



## proside (Jan 20, 2009)

foxdawg said:


> i wish there was some way i could hold some of you guys to what your saying about stafford. i could get rich taking some of your money when stafford makes it in the nfl. i can understand fans of other teams taking shots at him but anyone that don't think he will make it in the nfl don't have a clue. eric zier, david greene, none of those guys have anything to do with how well stafford will do in the nfl. he is the most nfl ready qb in the country that isn't already in the league.



I agree

I have no I dea what they mean when they say........... remember Eric Zier and David Greene.


----------



## proside (Jan 20, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


>


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 20, 2009)

foxdawg said:


> i wish there was some way i could hold some of you guys to what your saying about stafford. i could get rich taking some of your money when stafford makes it in the nfl. i can understand fans of other teams taking shots at him but anyone that don't think he will make it in the nfl don't have a clue. eric zier, david greene, none of those guys have anything to do with how well stafford will do in the nfl. he is the most nfl ready qb in the country that isn't already in the league.



i agree fox.  i don't know if ms will be drafted #1 overall, but he has all the tools.  i think he will likely be a top 5 pick and will struggle initially, as most early qb draft picks do, based on the team they are on.  i think as ms is in a system a little while, he will be just fine.  he can make all the throws, has a rocket arm and as he works on his reads, he will be a solid qb.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 20, 2009)

foxdawg said:


> i wish there was some way i could hold some of you guys to what your saying about stafford. i could get rich taking some of your money when stafford makes it in the nfl. i can understand fans of other teams taking shots at him but anyone that don't think he will make it in the nfl don't have a clue. eric zier, david greene, none of those guys have anything to do with how well stafford will do in the nfl. he is the most nfl ready qb in the country that isn't already in the league.



Yep, good post.  I don't get that either.  In what way do the NFL fortunes or misfortunes of Greene, EZ, or anybody else have anything to do with Stafford?  I'm not taking a shot at Florida here, but it's been a long time since a Gator qb did anything in the league.  Who cares?  That has nothing to do with Tebow or whoever comes after him.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 20, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yep, good post.  I don't get that either.  In what way do the NFL fortunes or misfortunes of Greene, EZ, or anybody else have anything to do with Stafford? * I'm not taking a shot at Florida here, but it's been a long time since a Gator qb did anything in the league.*  Who cares?  That has nothing to do with Tebow or whoever comes after him.



Amen! I was wondering if anybody else had put 2 and 2 together on this. I find it HILARIOUS that Gators will bash Stafford and refer to our past QBs when we all know that Danny Wishful and others havent faired too well themselves....


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 20, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Amen! I was wondering if anybody else had put 2 and 2 together on this. I find it HILARIOUS that Gators will bash Stafford and refer to our past QBs when we all know that Danny Wishful and others havent faired too well themselves....



Adam the ones that do that, do it because they either have no clue what these guys did once they got to the league or it's more of the same old double standard.  You mentioned DW.  How about Shane Matthews, Jesse Palmer, Rex Grossman, and Chris Leak.  There are a few more but those were the biggest names.  Sure, we've had several go to the league and become clip board toters before dissapearing all together but so have they.  But I guess that's different.


----------



## kevina (Jan 20, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Amen! I was wondering if anybody else had put 2 and 2 together on this. I find it HILARIOUS that Gators will bash Stafford and refer to our past QBs when we all know that Danny Wishful and others havent faired too well themselves....



Smoke & SGD, It is quit possible that I missed something, but where in this thread are Gators or any other fans besides DAWG fans taking shots at Stafford? I call myself reading this thread and most of the negative is coming from whom I believe are DAWG fans I am guessing they have turned on him because they feel like the girl friend that got dumped when he decided to go in he draft. We all have players that leave early for the NFL, but that is something that we have got to understand is part of it and be thankful that the player gave us 3 years and not our rival team. Maybe I just don't get it


----------



## kevina (Jan 20, 2009)

jason4445 said:


> Yeah I agree - he has the arm, the heart but no brain.  You could see it in his face as they shot pictures of him from the sideline after a bad set of downs, someone talking to him and he did not have the slightest idea what was happening - just a blank look.
> 
> He will throw receiver practice for some team in the NFL for a couple of years as a third stringer and then get cut.
> 
> Remember Eric Zeier - a big shame he did not win the Heisman.  I can remember an interview where his father said that if Eric did not win it , the trophy would not mean much any more.  In 1995 when he was drafted by the Cleveland Browns. Over the next six years he went from Cleveland to the Baltimore Ravens to the Tampa Bay Buccaneers and finally back home to the Atlanta Falcons and I don't think he started but a hand full of games, now he does color for the Georgia radio game show.



Are you talking about Matt Stafford or the Scarecrow from the Wizard of Oz? It kills me how this guy went from HERO to ZERO the day he decided to go PRO. Yes, I hate to lose Andre Smith, but wish him well and hope he succeeds in the NFL like he did at BAMA.


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Jan 27, 2009)

For what it's worth; I think Stafford will be drafted first for the pure fact that at least he is healtheir than Sanchez. I find it funny that he will be throwing to Calvin Johnson though. I also have a feeling that the Lions will sign a Free Agent QB to a two year deal to mentor Stafford. He may start but his success depends soley on whether they can put an OL up front to block. I think stafford has the strength but not the education to read the defense himself to call an audible. That was Eli's main problem when he started with the Giants. I think ultimately Stafford will end up being a Rex Grossman or Chris Sims type QB that eventually fades away and ends up at his former school building apartments and tailgating stations to make a living. Just my thoughts!


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 27, 2009)

kevina said:


> Are you talking about Matt Stafford or the Scarecrow from the Wizard of Oz? It kills me how this guy went from HERO to ZERO the day he decided to go PRO. Yes, I hate to lose Andre Smith, but wish him well and hope he succeeds in the NFL like he did at BAMA.



Right, I wish he stayed but same they he is still good, by him going pro he doesn't automaticly because the worst QB there is.


----------



## proside (Jan 28, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> Right, I wish he stayed but same they he is still good, by him going pro he doesn't automaticly because the worst QB there is.



They make good white Liquor in Dawsonville!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 28, 2009)

kevina said:


> Smoke & SGD, It is quit possible that I missed something, but where in this thread are Gators or any other fans besides DAWG fans taking shots at Stafford? I call myself reading this thread and most of the negative is coming from whom I believe are DAWG fans I am guessing they have turned on him because they feel like the girl friend that got dumped when he decided to go in he draft. We all have players that leave early for the NFL, but that is something that we have got to understand is part of it and be thankful that the player gave us 3 years and not our rival team. Maybe I just don't get it



I'm not denying that there is some truth to that.  A lot of UGA fans were hoping he would stay.  I always figured he was gone so it really didn't affect me all that much.  

As for the other stuff, who cares?  More specifically, why would you care?  There is pretty much a constant peeing contest between UGA and Florida fans all year long.  Being a Bama guy who hates "All things Auburn", I know that you understand that.  Personally, I like nearly all the UF fans on this forum and consider them friends but we still go back and forth.  I don't take it personal and niether do they.  No need for you to worry about the Florida fans on this site.  They are pretty good at coming after us too.  So if whatever negative posts Smoke and I made on this particular thread were unprovoked, it all evens out.  Trust me on that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 28, 2009)

Mossyoak77 said:


> For what it's worth; I think Stafford will be drafted first for the pure fact that at least he is healtheir than Sanchez. I find it funny that he will be throwing to Calvin Johnson though. I also have a feeling that the Lions will sign a Free Agent QB to a two year deal to mentor Stafford. He may start but his success depends soley on whether they can put an OL up front to block. I think stafford has the strength but not the education to read the defense himself to call an audible. That was Eli's main problem when he started with the Giants. I think ultimately Stafford will end up being a Rex Grossman or Chris Sims type QB that eventually fades away and ends up at his former school building apartments and tailgating stations to make a living. Just my thoughts!




Well if Stafford ends up throwing to Calvin, he and the Lions need all the help they can get.


----------



## Mossyoak77 (Jan 30, 2009)

You shouldn't insult Stafford like that SGD. Stafford should be better than you think. If they don't put an OL in front of him though it won't matter if he has Jerry Rice, CJ and Larry Fitzgerald.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 30, 2009)

kevina said:


> Smoke & SGD, It is quit possible that I missed something, but where in this thread are Gators or any other fans besides DAWG fans taking shots at Stafford? I call myself reading this thread and most of the negative is coming from whom I believe are DAWG fans





South GA Dawg said:


> There is pretty much a constant peeing contest between UGA and Florida fans all year long.



kevina, FYI.......UF is winning the peeing contest too .


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 31, 2009)

Mossyoak77 said:


> You shouldn't insult Stafford like that SGD. Stafford should be better than you think. If they don't put an OL in front of him though it won't matter if he has Jerry Rice, CJ and Larry Fitzgerald.



I wasn't insulting either player.  I was saying that the Lions suck really, really bad and need a lot of help.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 31, 2009)

bullgator said:


> kevina, FYI.......UF is winning the peeing contest too .



Dang skippy yall are winning.  This has basically become a UF forum.  Funny how quite a few of these lizards that are roaring now were nowhere to be found last season or during the offseason.  Of course you and the other regulars were here.  But there are a couple that went on a, shall we say sabatical after the game in '07 and didn't show up again until the coast was clear.

The reverse is true as well.  Man I had an army of Dawgs with me last year and in the offseason.  About mid way through this year they started to dwindle and now there are just a few of us along with some good additions like my buddy Smoke.  Oh well.  I don't need those people's help if they are gonna head for the hills at the first sign of trouble.  I'm here for the duration.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 31, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dang skippy yall are winning.  This has basically become a UF forum.  Funny how quite a few of these lizards that are roaring now were nowhere to be found last season or during the offseason.  Of course you and the other regulars were here.  But there are a couple that went on a, shall we say sabatical after the game in '07 and didn't show up again until the coast was clear.
> 
> The reverse is true as well.  Man I had an army of Dawgs with me last year and in the offseason.  About mid way through this year they started to dwindle and now there are just a few of us along with some good additions like my buddy Smoke.  Oh well.  I don't need those people's help if they are gonna head for the hills at the first sign of trouble.  I'm here for the duration.



Yep, Smokes a good'un. Maybe the season only guys are competeing for the "Hambone 44" award .
Hey, in all honesty, it gets a little slow after college FB is over, and signing day is all we really have left.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 31, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> Listened to Stafford today on ESPN radio...sounds upbeat about the possibility of going to Detroit..and he impressed me with his attitude and things he said in the interview. Seems to have more of a head on his shoulder than i had given him credit for...




yep I agree he seems to have it together upstairs...too bad it hasnt helped some of his on the field decision making


----------



## sleeze (Jan 31, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dang skippy yall are winning.  This has basically become a UF forum.  Funny how quite a few of these lizards that are roaring now were nowhere to be found last season or during the offseason.  Of course you and the other regulars were here.  But there are a couple that went on a, shall we say sabatical after the game in '07 and didn't show up again until the coast was clear.
> 
> The reverse is true as well.  Man I had an army of Dawgs with me last year and in the offseason.  About mid way through this year they started to dwindle and now there are just a few of us along with some good additions like my buddy Smoke.  Oh well.  I don't need those people's help if they are gonna head for the hills at the first sign of trouble.  I'm here for the duration.



Good post,,,,,,,,,,Every team has fans like this.....There team losses after all that trash talk and they disappear.  

Seems like guys like to come around 2 or 3 weeks before a game(example, FSUvs.Florida) then after the game they are nowhere to be seen.  

I guess they just come to the sports forum just to talk smack and to talk sports ONCE a year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 31, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Yep, Smokes a good'un. Maybe the season only guys are competeing for the "Hambone 44" award .
> Hey, in all honesty, it gets a little slow after college FB is over, and signing day is all we really have left.



Yeah there are a few people we could name that award after.

I agree.  I think the trash talk gets worse after the season in a way.  Everybody is bored and the season is so far away that things kind of come unglued at times.  I enjoy signing day but I thry not to get too high or  low about it.  You never know how this stuff is gonna play out.  I was looking forward to G Day big time until I found out that it was gonna look like a giant physical therapy session with all the people that he have hurt.  Oh well, I'm still going.  I hope I get to see some of the young guys show out.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 31, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Good post,,,,,,,,,,Every team has fans like this.....There team losses after all that trash talk and they disappear.
> 
> Seems like guys like to come around 2 or 3 weeks before a game(example, FSUvs.Florida) then after the game they are nowhere to be seen.
> 
> I guess they just come to the sports forum just to talk smack and to talk sports ONCE a year.



That's right.  I don't have any use for the part timers myself.  By God, be here when things aren't going right.  THEN you can crow when they are.  The drive by types and trolls usually go away if nobody gives them what they are looking for which is attention.


----------



## Buck (Jan 31, 2009)

Some still come around they just become lurkers...


----------



## SuperSport (Jan 31, 2009)

proside said:


> After listening to Kevina




Brad I found out the problem.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 31, 2009)

proside said:


> I know you like to refer to me as a jump on the band wagon fan and always asking where I was this time last year.
> 
> Actually I was in the Deer hunting Forum Making Jim Thompson mad at me by arguing Hunting paid for places. Anybody can kill a big Deer there!!!
> 
> ...



proside....your out of bounds on that one. I can assure you that you weren't on the list. Heck, you just got here this year so we wouldn't even know if your a drive-by (seasonal) poster.  There's some with a bonafide history of disappearing  when football season is over. 
I don't even blame 'em because good material in the off season is few and far between.


----------



## kevina (Jan 31, 2009)

SuperSport said:


> Brad I found out the problem.



You all can thank me in a PM


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2009)

kevina said:


> You all can thank me in a PM



What are we thanking you for?


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2009)

bullgator said:


> proside....your out of bounds on that one. I can assure you that you weren't on the list. Heck, you just got here this year so we wouldn't even know if your a drive-by (seasonal) poster.  There's some with a bonafide history of disappearing  when football season is over.
> I don't even blame 'em because good material in the off season is few and far between.



Yeah it's a looooooooooong time until next season.  It really gets tough after spring practice.


----------



## kevina (Feb 1, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> What are we thanking you for?



For getting proside off of the Deer Hunting and Trail Cam forum and over here with us.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 1, 2009)

kevina said:


> For getting proside off of the Deer Hunting and Trail Cam forum and over here with us.



Oh, gotcha.  Is he still around?  I had forgotten all about him.


----------

